# xbox live complaint procedure



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone know what it is? just had a very nice voice message whilst playing mw2 accusing me of using hacks (which i don't) and that he was reporting me to microsoft.:lol: now whilst i am in no way worried if it means msoft look at my xbox, i am a little worried as i've heard stories of banning first and asking questions later. anyone any experience of this?


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Dont worry about it, it will take more than one random complaint to get anywhere near the radar.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ignore it, i have above 30% bad rep from playing call of duty and kicking butt in free for all.


----------



## MPaul (Feb 20, 2010)

John74 said:


> Ignore it, i have above 30% bad rep from playing call of duty and kicking butt in free for all.


Rep and complaints are different. But as said, one filed complaint from someone wont put you in MS crosshairs.

You are right though, that they do ban then ask the questions.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

This is the trouble with the system.

My rep has fallen badly and i don't ever play with a mic and i have 23% bad rep for trash talking and alot more for being a crap player


----------



## MPaul (Feb 20, 2010)

You can't get banned for having bad rep though. It means nothing, becasue all the ******s who play give each other good rep, so you cant judge if someone is going to be nice by how many stars they have.

Complaints are not linked in any way with rep.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

only time you really want to worry is if you post nasty stuff in your bio, you will get banned for a while


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Deano said:


> anyone know what it is? just had a very nice voice message whilst playing mw2 accusing me of using hacks (which i don't) and that he was reporting me to microsoft.:lol: now whilst i am in no way worried if it means msoft look at my xbox, i am a little worried as i've heard stories of banning first and asking questions later. anyone any experience of this?


take it from someone who knows 
i was a hardcore cheater for years playing halo 3 online, everybody feared me online, and i mean everyone  but you only get banned if your caught cheating, but microsoft will not do anything, unless you get hundreds of complaints then "maybe" they would look into it


----------



## CheeseBurger (Feb 23, 2010)

The dude is probably talking trash anyway.

Just send him a sly message back, like 'don't cry baby'.

I very much doubt you'll get any grief of Microsoft.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> take it from someone who knows
> i was a hardcore cheater for years playing halo 3 online, everybody feared me online, and i mean everyone  but you only get banned if your caught cheating, but microsoft will not do anything, unless you get hundreds of complaints then "maybe" they would look into it


that explains mw2


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

my sisters fella put bill gates is gay in his bio. and got a 2 week ban for it lol


----------

